# Einstein a quota MILLE!



## Giannaclaudia

Caro Einstein,
in breve tempo hai raggiunto MILLE intelligenti, delicati e utilissimi messaggi.
Continua così, tanti ancora su WR beneficeranno della tua saggezza.

_Complimenti!​_


----------



## valy822

Congratulazioni Einstein....è sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi post super sapienti....grazie infinite per il tuo prezioso aiuto!


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSEINSTEIN !*​


----------



## irene.acler

*Congratulazioni, Einstein!*
*Grazie per il tuo prezioso aiuto!*


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Einstein.  È sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi post.  

*GRAZIE*
*MILLE!!*
**​_Elisabetta_​


----------



## Panpan

Sei veramente grande!  Prendi 'Ein Stein' per festigiare?
Panpan


----------



## _forumuser_

Complimenti Einstein. Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us!


----------



## GavinW

Nice one! You're an asset to have around.


----------



## Poianone

Great work!   
1000 pills of knowledge and wisdom on the tricky art of translating English to Italian and vice versa, Uao! 
 Thanks for your help! ​


----------



## Einstein

Just learnt from Panpan today about this page! Thanks everyone! I felt that Einstein was a pretentious choice of name, but then I saw VincentVanGogh and Virgilio, so I didn't worry. After trying various names which weren't accepted, from Alfred and then Albert I moved naturally to Einstein!
My real name is Jonathan


----------



## Siberia

Hi Jonathan, all the best from me - looking forward to many more posts of confirmation or of confrontation  

Siberia


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations, Jonathan. You're a _traduttore nato _and it shows in your posts


----------



## Frenko

Auguri!


...e grazie ​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In ritardissimo, but congratulations, Sir.


----------



## Saoul

Ancora più in ritardo del Paul! Cavolo! 
Congratulations Einstein.


----------

